# Can anyone i.d. these old-school Soundstream subs?



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone? Not Exact or Reference I don't think......


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Granite Pro 8 judging by the ratio of dustcap to cone, but it might be a 10. Not in the same league as the SS10r


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

That was fast, thanks. They are 10's, that much I know. The Granite was more of an entry-level model, then?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

They look like Granite 12s to me.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

It was an entry level line, but I never heard them. Could be respectable...


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> They look like Granite 12s to me.


Naw, this is a 12. Dust cap is tiny- http://imagehost.vendio.com/a/3000271/aview/sstreamgran12f.jpg


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You SURE that's a 12? I remember the only SS subs with dustcaps that small were 15s until the 2G SPLs came out. Even the sub in your link looks like a 15. If it was a 12 the 15s dustcap would be nonexistant. I'm telling you those are 12s.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the auction eBay.com.sg: 12" SOUNDSTREAM GRANITE PRO 12 SUB SUBWOOFER [email protected]@K - NEW (item 270326087295 end time May 16, 2009 03:30:29 SGT)

It does look like a 15, I'll give you that. It really makes the OP's look like 8"s though


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's a recone. That's why it has the smaller dustcap.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

The pic I posted is of 10's, just to clarify.......


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats a Granite 10. I used to run a a Soundstream Class A50II bridged to one @120hz

Sounded great.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

freemind said:


> Thats a Granite 10. I used to run a a Soundstream Class A50II bridged to one @120hz
> 
> Sounded great.


good deal, thanks.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Anyone? Not Exact or Reference I don't think......


Sorry this is OT, but is that a convenient "thief handle" on the top of your box


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> Sorry this is OT, but is that a convenient "thief handle" on the top of your box


These are not mine, the seller indicated that the box was in the rear compartment of an old VW beetle, handle must be there to make it easier to lift in and out...............


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

The Dude said:


> These are not mine, the seller indicated that the box was in the rear compartment of an old VW beetle, handle must be there to make it easier to lift in and out...............


Looks like the baskets are different colours (one black, the other blue). Are they the same model sub?


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Soundstream Granite was the entry line back in the mid 90's.

I had a pair of Granite 12's (in '95) on a freeair board (with 3 cu.ft.) hooked up to a Granite 60.2 amp. Hit 129db.

The next year I sold everything and went with the Reference product and started competing.

Great subs...solid product..you WON'T be disappointed


----------

